# Sellier and bellot 9mm won't run in my XD9, anyone else have this problem?



## Redmormon (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought 1000 rounds of this stuff online and thought I was getting a good deal, until I loaded it up at the range and discovered that my XD9 would NOT lock the slide to the rear after the last round was fired. I put 1-3 rounds in each of my magazines and fired until it went dry and EVERY time, the slide would not lock bag on empty. I fired about 100 rounds of the stuff with the same results. Even though it would cycle enough to eject the spent casing and chamber the next round, it seemed to be just shy of having enough recoil to lock it back. I have never had this problem before with other brands. My XD is 5 years old now, probably had 3,000 to 4,000 rounds put through it. Does anyone know if this ammo is known for low recoil? Could something else be wrong with my pistol? I just ran 200 rounds of the remington UMC reloads through it the other day and had the same issue once (still not great for only 200 rounds, but significantly better than the Sellier and Bellot) could this just be something wearing out and needing replacing?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Besides the S&B and the UMC, have you tried any other stuff? I know that UMC isn't particularly potent. Not sure about the S&B. Try some stuff thats full steam like Lawman or some SD ammo. With my XD40SC, it will do the same thing now and then. When I conciously keep my thumb away from the slide release, it stops. Not saying it's your particular problem, but it bears mentioning anyway. On a similar note, your gun *& magazines *have been given a* thorough *cleaning recently right? A bit of gunk under the slide release or magazine follower could create enough of a drag to effect function. Not trying to sound condescending, but eliminating the easy stuff is the first part of troubleshooting any problem.
If the problem persists, you might want to have your gun looked at by a gunsmith.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In my experience with S&B it's generally higher quality and hotter than most US wally world target ammo. European ammo is generally hotter than the US stuff unless you go with Speer Lawman or something of that ilk. It sounds like possibly three things that come to mind. 1. weak magazine springs, need a change and I'd opt for extra power myself. 2. recoil spring issue either generally too heavy, but may be too weak. or 3. Extractor and/or extractor spring. I'd start with replacing the magazine springs myself and go from there #2 then perhaps #3 if that doesn't fix it. Your XD9 should eat up anything, so I don't believe it's an ammo problem, very rarely unless you got a bad batch, but highly unlikely from S&B. If your XD is 5 years old and you have never changed the mag springs and recoil spring I'd bet a dime to a dollar that's the fix to your issue. S&B 124 grn FMJ 1181 FPS UMC 124 grn FMJ 1100 FPS. The S&B 115 grn FMJ runs 1280 FPS.


----------



## Redmormon (Oct 2, 2011)

I believe overkill discovered my problem when he mentioned consciously keeping my thumb away from the slide lock. I took the gun back to the range yesterday and ran 200 rounds through it using S&B and it did not fail to lock to the rear on empty when I consciously kept my thumb away from the lever. Thanks for the advice! Next question about S&B: has anyone noticed that it runs a little more dirty than other brands? I seemed to notice much more carbon deposits than I usually find with other ammo.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

try WWB S&B will seem like it is spotless in comparison. 

RCG


----------



## steve50 (Sep 12, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> try WWB S&B will seem like it is spotless in comparison.
> 
> RCG


my experience also...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Try wallyworld Federal 115 grain fmj. It will make WWB seem clean and S&B spotless.


----------

